
Tesla hit by insider saboteur who changed code, exfiltrated data - eaguyhn
https://www.scmagazine.com/tesla-hit-by-insider-saboteur-who-changed-code-exfiltrated-data/article/774472/
======
compcoffee
Is it safe to assume that if this story is true, there will be a very public
investigation and arrest? Hard to imagine a story involving corporate sabotage
against a prominent American company would start and end with a leaked email
to employees.

